
Generation wealth: how the modern world fell in love with money - ValentineC
https://www.theguardian.com/global/2018/jul/08/generation-wealth-how-the-modern-world-fell-in-love-with-money
======
mrlyc
Another interesting documentary about this topic is "Born Rich" by Jamie
Johnson, one of the heirs to the Johnson & Johnson fortune. He interviews
several of his peers. The film was nominated for two Emmys. It's available on
YouTube at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=km_JmxnzTvc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=km_JmxnzTvc).

------
blk_r00ster
A documentary that investigates the _pathologies_ that have created the
richest society the world has ever seen.

